
Stripe is ruining our business - angrymerchant
We set up our Stripe account about a month ago and things were going rather smoothly then, all of a sudden I get an email saying they are closing our account.<p>This has put our whole business on hold and I&#x27;ve tried to contact Stripe for an explanation and no one will respond.<p>I have seen in the past that sometimes companies will pay attention to you if you post on hacker news. So if you work at Stripe and you see this please help us!
======
davismwfl
You need to explain the type of business you are in, if it is in the high risk
or prohibited list then you can't necessarily blame Stripe. Also, if you have
had lots of charge backs or complaints in only a month that could quickly lead
to any merchant service to shutting you off.

What are your charges basically for? Have you had any chargebacks or
complaints? Even 1-2 in 30 days if your account is new could get you shutdown
at a lot of merchants.

------
edoceo
You're low margin, "high risk" in their opinion. They kicked me off too, I
tried appeals and that was just a waste of time. On PayPal for last few
months, no problems. Switching was easier than fighting.

Maybe Patrick (Stripe CEO) will respond here. He has for the last few Stripe
complaints.

------
aurizon
What is the nature of your business? Do you have a website? Have you tried
other payment service companies?

------
angrymerchant
It is just a standard e-commerce business. We sell electronics online

